# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  اجمل صور لصغار الشامبنزى الأيتام

## mohamed73

الشامبنزى الصغير يبقى فى البرية مع امه سبع سنوات قبل ان ينضج و غالبا لا يستطيعون البقاء على قيد *الحياة*  اذا تركتهم امه لسبب من الاسباب قبل نضوجه بالكامل و نقلا عن الديلى ميل   ففى بورنيور بسبب قطع الاشجار و تدمير طبيعة الغابات الممطرة تم ذبح اكثر  من 600 من امهات الشامبنزى و البعض الاخر قد قتلوا بسبب الصيد غير المشروع  او تجارة الحيوانات *الغير مشروع*ة  لذا فان مركز اعادة التاهيل في بورنيو فى جزيرة بانجمامات قد احتضن ايتام  الشمبانزى الصغار حتى ينضجوا و يتم اطلاق سراحهم مرة اخرى فى البرية .    
 و خلال استضافة مركز بونيو لهؤلاء الصغار فقد تم التقاط بعض الصور الجميلة جدا و الرائعة لصغار الشامبنزى     
صورة شامبنزى صغير يحتض  اللعبه المفضلة  له بينما هو ياخذ  قيلولة بعد الظهر فى مركز بونيو  
صورة شامبنزى صغير يغفو فى الشمس بالملجأ  
صورة اثنين من الشامبنزى الصغار يحتضنان بعضهما فى الملجأ بينما يرعاهم المتطوعين  صورة صغار الشامبنزى يلعبان معا على الاشجار  
صورة صغار الشامبنزى يستريحان فى الظل قليلا بعد ان تيتموا بسبب قتل الصيادين امهاتهم   
صورة المربيات يعتنين بصغار الشامبنزى و يعاملوهن و كانهن امهاتهم  
صورة المربيات تساعد صغار الشامبنزى على تعلم مهارات البقاء على قيد الحياة فى البرية مثل تسلق الاشجار و العثور على الغذاء  صورة الشامبنزى يبقى حوالى 10 سنوات فى الملجأ قبل ان يتم اطلاق سراحها فى الغابة من جديد

----------

